# Headed For The Nov. 1st Shuttle Launch - Cape Canaveral



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger and took a Ron Jon (2 bd ), Oct. 30- Nov. 6 , from RCI's _Extra Vacations._ I stalked it for a while, but did not want to risk losing it while hoping it would show up as an exchange. It did come down in price last night, from $929 to $ 692 (plus tax),so I took it on a "Hold" basis.

I had been searching nearby hotels and TS in Cocoa, but this was the closest and best-priced, although I'm not pleased that I have 3 deposits in RCI that won't see it (including an Allen House !).  

Any TUGGERs going down there for the launch viewing ?

B.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 16, 2010)

We will be -just not sure where yet! We will be in Kissimmee Oct 24-31 and looking for a Last Call for 31st to Nov.7th. Didnt plan it for the shuttle launch but want to get a closer look at it than we did years ago from the beach in Daytona -was a magnificent sight!
~Diane


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 16, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and took a Ron Jon (2 bd ), Oct. 30- Nov. 6 , from RCI's _Extra Vacations._ I stalked it for a while, but did not want to risk losing it while hoping it would show up as an exchange. It did come down in price last night, from $929 to $ 692 (plus tax),so I took it on a "Hold" basis.
> 
> I had been searching nearby hotels and TS in Cocoa, but this was the closest and best-priced, although I'm not pleased that I have 3 deposits in RCI that won't see it (including an Allen House !).
> 
> ...



It may be too late but Discovery Beach Resort has a 2br on RCI this am with an Oct 30th check-in date.  Dawn


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> It may be too late but Discovery Beach Resort has a 2br on RCI this am with an Oct 30th check-in date.  Dawn



I may have missed it. I spoke to an RCI guide who could not see it at 11:40 am. Maybe someone will release it (cross fingers icon here) as I have until 9 pm tomorrow to get a full refund on the Ron Jon.

May I ask what you used to see it ?

Thanks for letting me know and the PM. Very much appreciated.

B


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 16, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I may have missed it. I spoke to an RCI guide who could not see it at 11:40 am. Maybe someone will release it (cross fingers icon here) as I have until 9 pm tomorrow to get a full refund on the Ron Jon.
> 
> May I ask what you used to see it ?
> 
> ...



 Did you have an ongoing search set up or just doing a manual search? Hope it shows up again.  Saw it with SDO but we are only 3 days away from that weekend being inside the 45 day window and then anything will work. Hope you are able to get it. Dawn


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> Did you have an ongoing search set up or just doing a manual search? Hope it shows up again.  Saw it with SDO but we are only 3 days away from that weekend being inside the 45 day window and then anything will work. Hope you are able to get it. Dawn



No, stupidly, I did not have the search on, but do now. Couldn't hurt. I have until 9 pm tomorrow to cancel my Extra Vacation purchase.
Poor planning on my part, but lots of other life things going on.
I am hoping that due to the 45 day window right upon us, something will show up.
Down to the wire !
Thanks again.

ETA: It's very weird and I haven't figured out RCI's M.O. yet.
They were in Extra Vacations for $929 + tax. Then, they were marked down to $692+tax yesterday. Today, they are back up to $929. Then, there are several for Exchange in November (outside of the 45 day mark). Embrace the horror ! Ha !


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you look at II for their Getaway Specials or GETO (Government Employee Travel Opportunities.com) for RCI specials?,


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Have you look at II for their Getaway Specials or GETO (Government Employee Travel Opportunities.com) for RCI specials?,



Went to II, but they did not have anything when I checked. Will check again.

Will try GETO - that's brilliant !

Going there now !

Thanks  !!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Back.

Hmmmm.

Good leads - thanks.

GETO has a 2 bd. at Discovery for $1,049.99  Just added this site to my vacation info database.

II Getaways has an Ocean Landings Resort & Racquet Club for $174 (Gold). I have that on hold, but am not sure about it as the ratings and reviews (Tug & II) leave a bit to be desired.

Thank you for your input. Very, very helpful.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> It may be too late but Discovery Beach Resort has a 2br on RCI this am with an Oct 30th check-in date.  Dawn




Must have been released. Got it ! All Discovery units have a lanai facing the ocean. This will be great for viewing without leaving the resort. 

Thank you very, very much.

Nixed the RonJon and received full refund.

Have an ongoing search for Cape Canaveral /Cocoa for the Feb. 26 launch now.


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 17, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Must have been released. Got it ! All Discovery units have a lanai facing the ocean. This will be great for viewing without leaving the resort.
> 
> Thank you very, very much.
> 
> ...



Awesome--glad you put the ongoing search in. Dawn


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> Awesome--glad you put the ongoing search in. Dawn




Dawn,
  You were the inspiration when you posted that find. I thought, "what the heck  ? - Try it !"
  IOU one "Lobstah Dinnah" here in Bahstun should you visit. Promise.
  With appreciation,
  Beags


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 17, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Must have been released. Got it ! All Discovery units have a lanai facing the ocean. This will be great for viewing without leaving the resort.
> 
> Thank you very, very much.
> 
> ...



You will want to go down to the beach to watch - nicer view than from a balcony - unless you happen to be one of the higher floors, end units closest to launch.  We own at Discovery Beach and have seen only one launch, but in talking to other owners that were on the beach, they preferred a "beach seat".  Someone brought down a portable radio, and we were able to listen in on the launch, which was nice.  Keep your fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled, as we were also there for another scheduled launch that never took place.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> You will want to go down to the beach to watch - nicer view than from a balcony - unless you happen to be one of the higher floors, end units closest to launch.  We own at Discovery Beach and have seen only one launch, but in talking to other owners that were on the beach, they preferred a "beach seat".  Someone brought down a portable radio, and we were able to listen in on the launch, which was nice.  Keep your fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled, as we were also there for another scheduled launch that never took place.




Great information, sounds like group fun and will do - thanks.

I have friends in Palm Bay (works at Patrick AFB) and Melbourne, so if the launch is scrubbed, I'll have to console myself by eating at some of my favorite Space Coast restaurants; Roberto's, Yellow Dog Cafe, Heidelberg, Black Tulip, Etc.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 17, 2010)

*Get up close for the launch*

Seeing the launch from your timeshare will not be AS GREAT as seeing it as close as possible to the launch site.

Many moons ago, I worked as a sales rep in Florida & spent many nights in hotels in, near and around Cape Canaveral, and saw quite a few launches.  Some during the day, some at night, and even the one with teacher Susan McAuliffe that exploded.

Once we had a weeklong sales training meeting in Palm Bay and there were sales reps who had flown in from throughout the US, Canada, Europe, and even Australia.  Well, the Australians bought the worlds largest bottle of champagne for celebrating after the launch.  For all the foreigners being at the Cape for a night launch was a once in a lifetime event, so they wanted to get as close as possible.  So, we drove to the launch site, and parked on the side of the road (or on an overpass) like everyone else.  First night, launch cancelled - some technical problem.  Second night, cancelled again.  Third night, same thing.  But finally, I can't remember if it was the 4th try or the 5th try -- but finally, the blasted thing launched, and it was the most amazing thing I have ever seen or experienced in my entire life.

It is totally worth getting as close as possible.  When they fire that baby up, before it even leaves the ground -- the earth is shaking, the roar of those ignited rocket boosters. Wow!  Then it initially rises slowly. You can just FEEL the weight of how heavy that thing must be.  For the night launches -- it initially lights up the sky as bright as day.

Since the launch had postponed so many times, our initially large group had thinned out by half.  The other half who watched from the balcony of the hotel, thought it was great -- but none of them used the superlatives, like those of us who went out to the launch site.  We could tell they did not have the same experience, at all.  They had a side view, but being at the site -- we had to throw our heads back to look up.  So, I felt fortunate that I stuck with the foreigners.  It was a much more sensory experience when you are closer -- the rumble, the brightness, the ground shaking -- you really feel the power of all those tons of rocket fuel they must be using to lift that 500 ton behemoth straight up into the air.  So amazing up close (and this from a gal who had already seen MANY launches from Cape Canaveral).

I think the only other man-made thing that would match that experience would be a nuclear explosion -- but I wouldn't want to see one of those close up!

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Seeing the launch from your timeshare will not be AS GREAT as seeing it as close as possible to the launch site.
> 
> Many moons ago, I worked as a sales rep in Florida & spent many nights in hotels in, near and around Cape Canaveral, and saw quite a few launches.  Some during the day, some at night, and even the one with teacher Susan McAuliffe that exploded.
> 
> ...



Alrighty then, I will take my Patrick AFB friend's offer of being his guest for a VIP pass.

I understand your take on the experience as I once went to the implosion of a huge building  (PBS did a documentary on it - The Traveler's Bldg. in Boston ) and that was_ incredible_.  You could feel the reverberation in your chest. That will probably pale in comparison to the launch, but I do understand. Can't wait !
Thanks !


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 17, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Alrighty then, I will take my Patrick AFB friend's offer of being his guest for a VIP pass.




Lucky you.  Definitely take the friend up on the VIP pass.  But, if for some reason it doesn't work out ... feel free to just get-as-close-as-possible outside the gates & stand along the road with the regular people.  Even the folks outside the gate still have a great view of the launch.

I only wish that someday my daughter & husband would get to see a launch.  But we're left-coasters now, and those launches are so tempermental-- you just never know if they're going to REALLY go off while you are there.

I hope that your date will go off without a hitch -- so I'm sending positive thoughts your way...

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Lucky you.  Definitely take the friend up on the VIP pass.  But, if for some reason it doesn't work out ... feel free to just get-as-close-as-possible outside the gates & stand along the road with the regular people.  Even the folks outside the gate still have a great view of the launch.
> 
> I only wish that someday my daughter & husband would get to see a launch.  But we're left-coasters now, and those launches are so tempermental-- you just never know if they're going to REALLY go off while you are there.
> 
> ...




Rene,
  I PM'd you.
  Thanks,
  B.


----------



## london (Sep 17, 2010)

*Cocoa Beach*

We will be at the Resort on Cocoa Beach from Oct 23rd to Nov 6th.

The Cocoa Beach Air Show is on 10/30 and 10/31 with the USAF Thunderbirds and several other air show participants.

Hopefully, the Nov 1st shuttle launch will go as planned.

We will also be in Cocoa Beach for 2/26/2011 final shuttle launch.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2010)

The latest news is that the launch is postponed until Nov. 2nd.

Am leaving Boston soon.


----------



## bdemerchant (Oct 31, 2010)

We are hoping to be there for either the launch or landing- I'm not holding my breath for either one. As previously posted- whenever we have been there for a launch it has always been rescheduled several times.  We have an oceanfront in the C building at Ocean Landings beginning the week of the 6th.  We did manage to catch a satellite launch but are still hoping for the Shuttle.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 31, 2010)

bdemerchant said:


> We are hoping to be there for either the launch or landing- I'm not holding my breath for either one. As previously posted- whenever we have been there for a launch it has always been rescheduled several times.  We have an oceanfront in the C building at Ocean Landings beginning the week of the 6th.  We did manage to catch a satellite launch but are still hoping for the Shuttle.




  I hear you. Same thing here.
  Rescheduled for a Wedneday launch as of last night (10/30) and now I see that there's a hurricane floating around way off of Haiti. That doesn't help.

  Stay tuned.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 1, 2010)

Currently scheduled for Wednesday 11/3 at 3:52 PM. Check for updates here:

http://www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html

We would have missed the original launch date, but since we are heading to Vistana Villages tomorrow, we will be able to be at the 11/3 launch, even if it is delayed until 11/12.  We park along US1 in Titusville, in a bank parking lot next to a rib joint. Don't know the address or anything, just do it from memory.  Seems to be right across the river from the VAB. I've been going to these launches since July of '69 when we watched Apollo 11 head for the moon.  One of the best things you can see for free!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Currently scheduled for Wednesday 11/3 at 3:52 PM. Check for updates here:
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html
> 
> We would have missed the original launch date, but since we are heading to Vistana Villages tomorrow, we will be able to be at the 11/3 launch, even if it is delayed until 11/12.  We park along US1 in Titusville, in a bank parking lot next to a rib joint. Don't know the address or anything, just do it from memory.  Seems to be right across the river from the VAB. I've been going to these launches since July of '69 when we watched Apollo 11 head for the moon.  One of the best things you can see for free!



You can join me here if you'd like. I'll see if you can park here as my guest. It could work !
PM me if interested.
I have a balcony looking right out at the launch area. There's going to be a $4 cookout, but you have to register by tomorrow.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the offer - that sounds like fun!  Wifey tells me we can't go over there because we have 8:00 tickets to see the Blue Man Group at Universal.  We'll either hope to see it from Orlando or better yet delay the launch a day or two, in which case I'll get back to you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Thanks for the offer - that sounds like fun!  Wifey tells me we can't go over there because we have 8:00 tickets to see the Blue Man Group at Universal.  We'll either hope to see it from Orlando or better yet delay the launch a day or two, in which case I'll get back to you.



Please do.
I'll PM you my cell number if you'd like.

Have fun !


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 3, 2010)

I see the shuttle is now set for 11/4 at 3:29.  We have dinner reservations at EPCOT and plans to see Supertramp at the Food and Wine Festival.  I need another delay!  I'll send my cell # to you! 

(They are calling for bad weather Thursday, so I expect another delay)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 4, 2010)

You got your wish !

Got your PM and I PM'd my cell # to you.

My friend at Patrick AFB is taking me on base to view the launch, but read my PM and we can arrange a viewing from here at Discovery Beach.

Traffic could be monstrous.

Enjoy your time today.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am really enjoying this resort. What a view ! Lots to see and do, too.

At first I wasn't sure as I think I've become jaded with the Westins, Hyatts, Four Seasons, etc.

Will submit a review upon return.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 4, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I am really enjoying this resort. What a view ! Lots to see and do, too.
> 
> At first I wasn't sure as I think I've become jaded with the Westins, Hyatts, Four Seasons, etc.
> 
> Will submit a review upon return.



I hope you get to see the launch, I know u tried to plan this before....good luck!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You got your wish !
> 
> Got your PM and I PM'd my cell # to you.
> 
> ...



Yes we did!  We'll head over there Friday and park at our favorite spot near US1 and Country Club Dr.  I'll give you a call to see if we can hook up. 

PS: We had a GREAT time watching the Blue Man Group Wednesday and Rodger Hodgson (Supertramp) tonight, but we have been dodging rain ever since we got here Tuesday.  Hope this all clears out of here!  I can't tell you how many times we've driven over to the space center from here only to have the launch cancelled. I still have a 50/50 feeling about tomorrow because of the wind that usually follows these fronts this time of year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 5, 2010)

*Beaglemom3  Hope you (still) enjoyed your Florida vacation*

11/5 NASA scrubbed the  launch of space shuttle Discovery 
again due to a potentially dangerous leak of hydrogen gas..


----------



## bdemerchant (Nov 5, 2010)

CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL MISS IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!
Time after time- year after year we have tried to arrange our TS week to coincide with a shuttle launch, and AGAIN, it is scrubbed till the end of the month- I really wish they could get their $h!t together!!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Scrubbed until the end of November. Drat !  All I hope for is a safe launch and return when it's good.

My friend gave me a VIP tour of NASA and I'll post the photos when I get home.
Got close-ish  to the shuttle and the photos will show that.

It wasn't a total loss. I reconnected with friends, went into the ocean, ate at my favorite restaurant (Cuban) in Cocoa, went shopping and just had a nice time.


Glad that they're retiring this shuttle as it's springing leaks all around. Reminds me of the old Beagle-mobile which was put out to pasture last summer.


----------



## bdemerchant (Nov 5, 2010)

well- as long as we're here- could you give me the name of the Cuban restaurant- or any other good ones you like?-thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 7, 2010)

bdemerchant said:


> well- as long as we're here- could you give me the name of the Cuban restaurant- or any other good ones you like?-thanks



Roberto's in Cocoa Beach   http://www.robertoslittlehavana.com/

Yellow Dog Cafe   http://www.yellowdogcafe.com/


They're good.

Also, I love Lea's in Coco Village for pan-Cuban.

 Explore Downtown Melbourne and Cocoa Village. Lots of fun shops and restaurants.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, Beaglemom, so much for watching the shuttle launch this trip.  Seeing the photos on TV tonite, I'd say that thing has been around the block one too many times, and I'm glad they are taking the time to fix it up.  Maybe we'll get to hook up in the future.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm going to try to come back down again for the February launch.


Would be nice to get together at some point.

Too bad it didn't work out this time. It sounds like you did a lot of wonderful things.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2010)

It's amazing that we have been coming here so many years and still find new things to do. Today we're "Dining with an Imagineer" at the Brown Derby at Hollywod Sudios. What will they think of next


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of having a t-shirt done up for me:

"I went to see the space shuttle launch and all I got was a crummy pneumothorax ! "


----------



## Neesie (Nov 9, 2010)

We own at Discovery Beach (top floor) and were there for the launch of Endeavour, the first launch after the Challenger disaster.  It was at 4:00 am and went off about 10 minutes late.  The local cable channel was great, keeping us updated on when to expect the countdown.  When it went off it was fantastic!  The night sky was illuminated and the BOOM was unbelievable!  For a good half hour afterwards you could hear the rumbling of the engines up in the air.

We were surprised to see people down on the beach (we were on the 8th floor balcony) but I am sure there were many people staying in places that didn't have the oceanfront view.  It was hard to go back to sleep afterwards.  I'm glad my family had that experience, it certainly is something you will never, ever forget!

By the way, the resort made no mention of a shuttle launch in their activity schedule (or otherwise).  I know they can't be liable for a missed launch but it seemed odd to me that they didn't even post the event on the dry eraser board that they have near the elevator.  I would have thought "Enjoy tonight's launch" "tentative space shuttle launch 4:00 am" or something would have been a nice reminder.  Of course, anyone who forgot would have been blasted from their sleep and possibly their bed!:hysterical:


----------

